# Snowblower Drive Chain



## Larryonthebay (Feb 7, 2008)

A friend of mine said the drive chain on his snowblower keeps coming off. It appears that the gears are misaligned but he said he can't see anywhere that adjustments can be made. anyone have any advice?
Thanks


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Gears are usually on shafts held with setscrews, much like pulleys on motor shafts. If they are not aligned a setscrew may have loosened and the gear slipped over.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If the gears are not aligned then something has worn and shifted one or both of the shafts or the gear has moved on one or both shafts. Perhaps the whole machine has been bent or twisted.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I had a blower that did this. It was rusted where the auger frame met the main body and I would get through about 2 swipes and the chain would come off. It was such a pain. I ended up throwing the thing out and buying new. It looked good but I'm pretty sure that was the problem. It would allow the two bodies to flex and pop the chain off.


----------



## kyler56 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Snow Blower Problem*

I have a murray 26 in 8.5 horse tecumseh...when I put machine into gear it does not want to go..however, if I lift up the and hold handle..the wheels spin...not sure what to think..anybody have any ideas?

Hi,
Quick question about a 26 inch 8.5 horse Murray snowblower I own. The auger throws snow great and starts right up. However, when I put in gear and hold the hanle in it doesn't seem to want to go..Now, when I lift up to see if wheels are spinning they are...i'm stumped..any suggestions would ge great..thanks.

Kyle


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

kyler56 said:


> I have a murray 26 in 8.5 horse tecumseh...when I put machine into gear it does not want to go..however, if I lift up the and hold handle..the wheels spin...not sure what to think..anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Hi,
> Quick question about a 26 inch 8.5 horse Murray snowblower I own. The auger throws snow great and starts right up. However, when I put in gear and hold the hanle in it doesn't seem to want to go..Now, when I lift up to see if wheels are spinning they are...i'm stumped..any suggestions would ge great..thanks.
> ...


 I'm not familiar with the Murray machine. Mine is a MTD! The way it works, is that there are two disks. One attached to the motor and is spinning all the time! The other disk, with a rubber (tire) is mounted at right angles to the other disk. This disk can be moved to different places on the drive disk by changing gears! Then, when the drive lever is operated, the secondary disk is pressed against the primary one and the wheels are turned. If you machine, is similar to mine, I would suspect that the rubber tire (?) is worn down and not engaging the primary disk completely. There is usually an adjustment to bring more travel on the secondary disk. Failing this, perhaps the disk needs new rubber!


----------



## kyler56 (Dec 19, 2008)

*thanks*

Wildie,
since I am new to this...to make the adjustment, do I enter throught the back of the machine? also, If I do need a rubber tire, who would I go through to get? The nearest repair shop? Thanks a ton.

Kyle


----------



## kyler56 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wildie,
since I am new to this...to make the adjustment, do I enter throught the back of the machine? also, If I do need a rubber tire, who would I go through to get? The nearest repair shop? Thanks a ton.

Kyle


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

kyler56 said:


> Wildie,
> since I am new to this...to make the adjustment, do I enter throught the back of the machine? also, If I do need a rubber tire, who would I go through to get? The nearest repair shop? Thanks a ton.
> 
> Kyle


 On my MTD there is a threaded, nut like device for tightening the pull rod/cable that is attached to the drive lever. If you have a owners manual, there may be a trouble shooting section in this that may explain how to resolve this problem. If you don't have a manual, Google the Murray name and model number and you may find a online copy!


----------



## kyler56 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wildie,
Thanks, but I think I found the problem..Seems like the drive gear sprocket was worn and the chain is not catching but skipping over it...I ordered a new one this morning and it should be here tuesday. I appreciate the help. The fun part should start when I try to get this sprocket/gear in. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

kyler56 said:


> Wildie,
> Thanks, but I think I found the problem..Seems like the drive gear sprocket was worn and the chain is not catching but skipping over it...I ordered a new one this morning and it should be here tuesday. I appreciate the help. The fun part should start when I try to get this sprocket/gear in. Thanks.
> 
> Kyle


That figures! mine doesn't have a chain!


----------

